# Synchrony Bank Screws Up My Account



## fmdog44 (Sep 25, 2021)

My CD matured Sep 7 so on  Sep 5 I called and directed them to transfer it so savings at maturity. Today 9/25 I get an email stating that CD has been rolled over to another 4 year CD.  I called them and they said the ten day grace period to make a change has expired. I thought why did they wait until today to send me the notice eight days after the last day of the grace period? They did say they will correct the error and in one to three business days it will be corrected. Lesson: Always get a confirmation number of the name and extension of the person you spoke with.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh that would be so upsetting.  Does the CD earn a lot of interest?  Even if they had not been willing to correct their mistake, I think (never tried it tho) that the penalty for early withdrawal would be a sum equivalent to 6 months interest.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 26, 2021)

I despise Synchrony Bank. They have caused my sister and I lots of trouble. 

My main bank, Ally, does everything really quickly, and exactly as I ask.


----------

